# UMINA WEEKEND TRIP - DATES?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, so the poll has been run and won and the UMINA/PATONGA/PEARL BEACH area has come out as the preferred option. Now to the dates of this gathering..

Also, we need to settle on a location/base camp. Does anyone have any suggested camping/caravan/cabin parks close to the water or any other accomodation options that may be worth considering?

Poll closes this Friday


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Voted for 2nd-5th. The only weekend I have off in November.

Rob.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Dave Umina beach has a van park right next to the kiddies corner not sure if you can get access thou i will check it out next weekend.

Seeing as the trip is to umina i reckon i can conjure up some prizes for the weekend I'll have a chat to Matt and pm you with details.

Umina will be more like barlings pretty easy kiddies corner to get out of, the waves in that end are very rarley over 1/4 of a metre.

Patonga has excellent flathead and bream grounds in the creek as well as the hawksberry river for the usual suspects plus jews, sambos etc

Woy woy and blackwall boat ramps 5 mins drive have access to excellent inside fishing lots of popper grounds  oyster racks  and deep holes in the channels. Boat traffic can be a problem in the channels so its best to stay near the edges.
From there you can head to empire bay or go the other way up paddies channel towards gosford.

The central coast in the wiki, click on the links to woy woy and brisbane waters

http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Central_Coast

Big 4 van park at Umina

http://ocean-beach-holiday-park.nsw.big4.com.au/public/

Umina and broken bay










the easy launch are both sand beach surf launchs but very small swell similar to barlings. You can see the blackwall ramp up the top of the screen for launch to popper grounds.

The area marked fast current is called half tide rocks, this area holds a lot of fish, jews, sambos, kings, large bream, whiting and flatties. The down side the current is really fast and unpleasant to fish in, the longer faster yaks will be able to handle it any short stubby ones are heading for NZ over the bar. This is also a very busy section of waterway during the day you will not have less than half a dozen stink boats around you at any one time in a very narrow channel. Although the fish are good my advice is stay away from here.

The rip bridge is roughly the same 30m holes on either side of the bridge coming up to a narrow shallow section at the bridge cause presure waves and eddies on the down current side that i would not want to negotiate in a yak. you could get past either side staying close to the bank.

Other than those two spots everywhere else is perfect for fishing and we will have a blast.

Cheers Dave


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

I will not be joining you on this trip as I will already be at umina, staying at ocean beach caravan park, 8th 9th 10th 11th, november, great caravan park, can launch here over the surf at the southern end, usually not very big surf at this end, great tailor action off the point that time of year, last year when I was there a bloke spun up a tailor that would have gone 3-4 kilos, so my informal vote would be 8th -10th november that way we can meet up for a fish and a beer, cheers Justin.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

That Big-4 caravan parks looks great - lots for the family to do, so more time for me to fish  The weekend of 9/10/11th November seems to have good tides for a morning fish (9.05am high tide), is within comp week and the almanac, which has never told the truth so far :lol: , suggests its a top weekend. Gets my vote!


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I've voted for the 9th to 11th as I only have this weekend and the following weekend free in Nov.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm easy on the dates except the 24th. Thats my wifes 40th and I doubt I'll be doing much fishing that week end


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

any date other than 2-4 Nov


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Same as Jeffo. Any date other than 2-4, although could probably do it at a stretch. Probably won't be camping, but will be joining in the festivities when I can.


----------



## tucker (Jul 27, 2007)

Gday all

Is there a caravan park where one could pitch a tent

Andy


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys,
I am tentitivly putting up my hand as a starter for this trip.
The new viking Profish will be out by then, so I'd bring down my own and maybe a couple of demos for you guys to try.
And it would be good to meet some of you southern boys.
Any of the dates suit me.

Alex


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Yay, love it when a plan comes together, I originally wanted umina/patonga 10/11th, only the wife confirming the U.S. trip can spoil things now


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Not much point voting now. I'm in (wife has to torture HSC candidates so her trip away that weekend is off).

Interested in sharing a cabin. Drop me a PM if you have a similar idea


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Peril said:


> Interested in sharing a cabin. Drop me a PM if you have a similar idea


Not sure whether the wife wants to come along with the kids yet. If not, I'll share a cabin.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

the people have spoken....

Nov 9th (Fri) to Sunday 11th it is!

Those wanting to arive earlier/stay later are welcome.

I'll be flying solo so plan to arrive morning Friday and leave Sunday arvo. Happy to share a cabin


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Davey G said:


> the people have spoken....
> 
> Nov 9th (Fri) to Sunday 11th it is!



Hooraah!


----------

